# Scale To Sound



## Qufy (Aug 10, 2021)

Qufy submitted a new resource:

Scale To Sound - Filter to make a source scale reactively to the sound of any audio source



> This plugin adds a filter called "Scale To Sound" which makes a source scale based on the audio levels of any audio source you choose.
> There are a few properties so you can fine tune how it behaves
> View attachment 74107



Read more about this resource...


----------



## troyhammaren (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you very much


----------



## grit60 (Aug 10, 2021)

@Qufy, the filter works flawlessly - well done.

The following would be helpful:  Allow 0% minimum (to hide the source).  Allow a "reverse" flag so the source can be maximized when there is no audio.   Allow scale to 100% (it appears to only reach a scale to about 95%).


----------



## Qufy (Aug 11, 2021)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 0.1.1



> Minimum size can now be set to 0, to hide the source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BOLL (Aug 14, 2021)

This is working great, except one small detail, it is not scaling sources to the minimum size if there has been no input on them yet!

I am adding icons for my various audio sources, namely: my microphone, my TTS and VoIP, and the latter is not always in use so it can stay at 100% throughout.


----------



## Qufy (Aug 14, 2021)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Select between scaling both, only the width or only the height



> Changes
> 
> Added options to scale only width or only height
> Fixes
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Aug 14, 2021)

BOLL said:


> This is working great, except one small detail, it is not scaling sources to the minimum size if there has been no input on them yet!
> 
> I am adding icons for my various audio sources, namely: my microphone, my TTS and VoIP, and the latter is not always in use so it can stay at 100% throughout.


Should be fixed in 0.2.1!


----------



## dungi (Aug 14, 2021)

hey, if the Audio Source is currently not in the current scene the view will stilll animate if I speak. How can I avoid this, without muting my sources on scene switch? I have a "mic" source, that is not availble in my "AFK" scene and an global image in all sources that will animate on my mic.


----------



## BOLL (Aug 15, 2021)

Qufy said:


> Should be fixed in 0.2.1!


Thanks so much, updated the plugin minutes before I started streaming, appears to have worked flawlessly!


----------



## grit60 (Aug 15, 2021)

dungi said:


> hey, if the Audio Source is currently not in the current scene the view will still animate if I speak. How can I avoid this, without muting my sources on scene switch? I have a "mic" source, that is not available in my "AFK" scene and an global image in all sources that will animate on my mic.


If practical, duplicate the global image in the AFK scene and remove the filter.  If not practical, create a virtual audio device (mic2) which receives audio from your mic.  Then add a "mic2" source to the AFK scene.  Without muting your original Mic source, mute mic2 when you enter and unmute when you exit.  Associate mic2 to the _Scale To Sound  _filter.

There appears to be a small bug in this plugin when you copy a source so you have to remove the copied filter.


----------



## Qufy (Aug 15, 2021)

grit60 said:


> There appears to be a small bug in this plugin when you copy a source so you have to remove the copied filter.


Thank you for mentioning this, I'll definitely see what I can do about it


----------



## DaemonCross (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi! Are there plans in the future to add a "Show Image or Play a Video" to Sound function. Haha. Like a Speech bubble / Avatar. I can imagine how explosively popular that could be in certain circles.

I for one, would be. haha.

*== Stream Platforms  ==*
https://www.twitch.tv/daemoncross
https://www.facebook.com/DaemonXG


----------



## BOLL (Aug 15, 2021)

I've had two crashes when closing down OBS after installing this plug-in, which is not a game breaker as then it's terminating anyway, but from what I can see it's when it tries to destroy sources but an audio monitor is still on. I believe this could possibly be an audio source that is still providing input, which is usually the case for me as I am using this with my microphone which is never muted.


----------



## Qufy (Aug 15, 2021)

BOLL said:


> I've had two crashes when closing down OBS after installing this plug-in, which is not a game breaker as then it's terminating anyway, but from what I can see it's when it tries to destroy sources but an audio monitor is still on. I believe this could possibly be an audio source that is still providing input, which is usually the case for me as I am using this with my microphone which is never muted.


Will try to fix as soon as possible


----------



## Qufy (Aug 15, 2021)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 0.2.2



> Fixes
> 
> Plugin should no longer make OBS crash on filter removal/shut down if selected audio source has monitoring on (caused by memory leaks)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Aug 15, 2021)

BOLL said:


> I've had two crashes when closing down OBS after installing this plug-in, which is not a game breaker as then it's terminating anyway, but from what I can see it's when it tries to destroy sources but an audio monitor is still on. I believe this could possibly be an audio source that is still providing input, which is usually the case for me as I am using this with my microphone which is never muted.


0.2.2 should fix this. If it still occurs please let me know!


----------



## shibetpc (Aug 16, 2021)

Having some trouble getting this running on Linux (kubuntu 21.04).  When I make the filter visible, the source (a color bar) disappears regardless of what plugin settings are applied.  Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this?  Much thanks :)


----------



## Qufy (Aug 16, 2021)

shibetpc said:


> Having some trouble getting this running on Linux (kubuntu 21.04).  When I make the filter visible, the source (a color bar) disappears regardless of what plugin settings are applied.  Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this?  Much thanks :)


I ran into that problem on my Linux PC earlier. Try removing the filter and adding it again. There seems to be a bug somewhere but I'm unable to reproduce it


----------



## shibetpc (Aug 16, 2021)

Qufy said:


> I ran into that problem on my Linux PC earlier. Try removing the filter and adding it again. There seems to be a bug somewhere but I'm unable to reproduce it



Thanks for the reponse :) No joy unfortunately.  I removed the filter and added back in with no change.  I also tried variations of adding/removing/enabling/disabling in combination with shutting obs down and restarting against different kinds of sources.  Still no luck.  Source just disappears when the filter is added and enabled.


----------



## Qufy (Aug 16, 2021)

shibetpc said:


> Thanks for the reponse :) No joy unfortunately.  I removed the filter and added back in with no change.  I also tried variations of adding/removing/enabling/disabling in combination with shutting obs down and restarting against different kinds of sources.  Still no luck.  Source just disappears when the filter is added and enabled.


Sorry to hear that, have you made sure that it is installed correctly? (The download has a folder called "obs-scale-to-sound" in it, extract that in ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins).
If that does not work, could you provide me with some more info? 
Specifically
Info about the source you're applying the filter to (like its type (image/color/capture etc), any other filters it has etc)
Info about the audio source you're selecting
(Is it in another scene, what kind is it (like media or global source in the mixer), does it have monitoring? Any filters?)
And a log file would be nice
Thank you!


----------



## shibetpc (Aug 16, 2021)

Qufy said:


> Sorry to hear that, have you made sure that it is installed correctly? (The download has a folder called "obs-scale-to-sound" in it, extract that in ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins).
> If that does not work, could you provide me with some more info?
> Specifically
> Info about the source you're applying the filter to (like its type (image/color/capture etc), any other filters it has etc)
> ...



I'm stupid....sorry.  When the zip folder extracted it created the 'bin' and 'data' folders, but the 'obs-plugins' folder was within each of those respectively.  I just had to move the contents within the sub-directory 'obs-plugins' up one level.  Works brilliantly now...

Thanks for your assistance, and for a great plugin.    Cheers and sorry for my stupidity!!

(Also, I'd love for this to have an 'invert' option for both width and height to scale inversely to the audio.)


----------



## Qufy (Aug 16, 2021)

shibetpc said:


> I'm stupid....sorry.  When the zip folder extracted it created the 'bin' and 'data' folders, but the 'obs-plugins' folder was within each of those respectively.  I just had to move the contents within the sub-directory 'obs-plugins' up one level.  Works brilliantly now...
> 
> Thanks for your assistance, and for a great plugin.    Cheers and sorry for my stupidity!!
> 
> (Also, I'd love for this to have an 'invert' option for both width and height to scale inversely to the audio.)


Pre 0.2.2 downloads were messed up (they were also leaking memory, I suggest updating if you haven't), that's my fault so sorry for *my* stupidity :) Inverse scaling is planned


----------



## BOLL (Aug 17, 2021)

Qufy said:


> 0.2.2 should fix this. If it still occurs please let me know!


Haven't streamed with it yet as I just installed the updated version, but trying it out offline it seems to work perfectly! Cheers!


----------



## Qufy (Aug 18, 2021)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 0.3.0



> Changes
> 
> Added inverse scaling option
> Fixes
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Sidetrackt_Cessions (Sep 10, 2021)

Not working any reason anyone know why?. this didn't work the normal way as other plug in play plug-ins on here...I'm sure it does and I moved it into the .dll folder in obs 64 but it makes the iphone plug in camera disappear when I put it on my video source...is it only for small mb videos or jpegs?


----------



## Qufy (Sep 10, 2021)

Sidetrackt_Cessions said:


> Not working any reason anyone know why?. this didn't work the normal way as other plug in play plug-ins on here...I'm sure it does and I moved it into the .dll folder in obs 64 but it makes the iphone plug in camera disappear when I put it on my video source...is it only for small mb videos or jpegs?


There is another folder in the .zip file you need to copy. It's the data\obs-plugins\obs-scale-to-sound folder. Copy that into the data\obs-plugins folder that is in your OBS Studio installation folder.


----------



## Qufy (Sep 20, 2021)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 0.3.1 - macOS support



> Added support for macOS



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## adjstreams (Sep 24, 2021)

I did a video on how I'm using this plugin to create a scream-o-meter for my horror streams.









						Measure your horror stream screams with this OBS Scale-To-Sound Plugin
					

How do you measure and show the volume of your screaming when playing a horror game? I created a scream-o-meter using the Scale-To-Sound Plugin for OBS, and ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Phantom_Hugger (Sep 29, 2021)

I have Windows 10 and Obs 27.1 update. Every thing was working great.... Then I installed the files provided in your
*obs-scale-to-sound-0.3.1-windows.zip*
and my OBS preview window was black and all my Audio mixer sources were gone.
Thank God, I always do a back-up! So I was able to restore my OBS back to it's original state.
Please check this file, maybe it has gotten mixed up with another zip file or not compatible with 27.1


----------



## Phantom_Hugger (Sep 29, 2021)

This release 0.3.0 is what I was using prior to the update and worked very well even with OBS's 27.1 update.
I'm just using it on a picture (JPG) that plays to my starting soon scene.
That's the only scene it was on. But after installing this version of your plug-in... My 32 scenes ( Which still had all their sources in them) but no Audio mixer sources, everything was empty and as mentioned before, no previews.
I installed it as per your instructions as I did prior. There is no additional filters being with or used on your plug-in.
Audio source is a MP3 file I been using for years.
Other than that, That's it. Like I said I restored my OBS 27.1 and everything is fine.. still works great with your wonderful 0.3.0.
Maybe it's just a fluke? Or something to do with OBS update 27.1?
I don't know... Either way love this awesome plug-in you made. :D


----------



## Qufy (Sep 29, 2021)

Phantom_Hugger said:


> This release 0.3.0 is what I was using prior to the update and worked very well even with OBS's 27.1 update.
> I'm just using it on a picture (JPG) that plays to my starting soon scene.
> That's the only scene it was on. But after installing this version of your plug-in... My 32 scenes ( Which still had all their sources in them) but no Audio mixer sources, everything was empty and as mentioned before, no previews.
> I installed it as per your instructions as I did prior. There is no additional filters being with or used on your plug-in.
> ...


I'm extremely sorry for the inconvenience, 0.3.1 works fine for me on 27.1. My best guess is that some OBS files got overwritten when you extracted the files. Can you tell me what tool you use to extract zip files? Thanks a lot and again I'm really sorry


----------



## Phantom_Hugger (Sep 29, 2021)

Qufy said:


> I'm extremely sorry for the inconvenience, 0.3.1 works fine for me on 27.1. My best guess is that some OBS files got overwritten when you extracted the files. Can you tell me what tool you use to extract zip files? Thanks a lot and again I'm really sorry


7-Zip and no worries, brother :D 
I'm just happy that I'm still able to use 0.3.0 :)


----------



## Qufy (Sep 29, 2021)

Phantom_Hugger said:


> 7-Zip and no worries, brother :D
> I'm just happy that I'm still able to use 0.3.0 :)



Make the folder *obs-scale-to-sound *in data\obs-plugins *in *your OBS installation folder manually
Extract there the file that's in that folder in the zip file (data\obs-plugins\obs-scale-to-sound\*default_move.effect*).
Then, take *obs-scale-to-sound.dll *and *obs-scale-to-sound.pdb *(from obs-plugins\64bit and obs-plugins\32bit) and extract them in obs-plugins\64bit and obs-plugins\32bit in the OBS installation folder respectively, if one of those doesn't exist then do it for just the other one
0.3.0 and 0.3.1 change nothing internally, there shouldn't be any damage to OBS at all, I just want to make sure the plugin isn't destroying OBS
It probably isn't though, your 7-zip must have replaced OBS's folders with the ones in the zip. Which is odd because 7-zip merges the folders normally for me. By the way,  it's ok if you can't be bothered to go through those steps


----------



## Phantom_Hugger (Sep 30, 2021)

Qufy said:


> Make the folder *obs-scale-to-sound *in data\obs-plugins *in *your OBS installation folder manually
> Extract there the file that's in that folder in the zip file (data\obs-plugins\obs-scale-to-sound\*default_move.effect*).
> Then, take *obs-scale-to-sound.dll *and *obs-scale-to-sound.pdb *(from obs-plugins\64bit and obs-plugins\32bit) and extract them in obs-plugins\64bit and obs-plugins\32bit in the OBS installation folder respectively, if one of those doesn't exist then do it for just the other one
> 0.3.0 and 0.3.1 change nothing internally, there shouldn't be any damage to OBS at all, I just want to make sure the plugin isn't destroying OBS
> It probably isn't though, your 7-zip must have replaced OBS's folders with the ones in the zip. Which is odd because 7-zip merges the folders normally for me. By the way,  it's ok if you can't be bothered to go through those steps


Well bad news and good news.... It's OBS's update 27.1 that was glitching out and did what I was saying was happening after I installed your plug-in. I used my backup to restore OBS as I mentioned before, Then OBS wanted to update to 27.1, then OBS.live did it's update last night. Everything was fine till tonight after dinner. I open OBS and the same thing happened. So I closed it down and restarted my computer and opened OBS and it was fine again. So I said the hell with it and updated your plug-in from 0.3.0 to your new one 0.3.1 and it worked with no problem after opening OBS again. So I owe you and apology about your awesome plug-in. I just hope it's just a glitch with OBS... I hope... Sorry again about making you worried that it was your plug-in.
And Thank you for your time and my problem, not yours.


----------



## Qufy (Oct 10, 2021)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 1.0.0



> If updating from a 0.x.x release, delete the files of the previous version you have installed
> On Windows those are
> 
> (OBS install folder)\obs-plugins\32bit\obs-scale-to-sound.dll/.pdb
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Phantom_Hugger (Oct 11, 2021)

Works great! Thank you* Qufy :D*


----------



## nk_nikolay (Nov 6, 2021)

Great filter!

But I also ran into a bug where after the end of the melody, the layer scaling does not return and a black border is obtained. The latest version of the filter (1.0.0) Windows 10 x64 is installed. No other filters connected. Important note. after reinstalling the filter (moved files with replacement), it seems that the bug was not there for a while. Looking forward to a fix!

PS: I seem to have found the likely cause of the problem. I used a filter on the browser source where the music was playing. The filter would crash if, after finishing the music, execute audio.src = ""; If this is not done, the filter works fine.


----------



## Qufy (Nov 6, 2021)

nk_nikolay said:


> Great filter!
> 
> But I also ran into a bug where after the end of the melody, the layer scaling does not return and a black border is obtained. The latest version of the filter (1.0.0) Windows 10 x64 is installed. No other filters connected. Important note. after reinstalling the filter (moved files with replacement), it seems that the bug was not there for a while. Looking forward to a fix!
> 
> PS: I seem to have found the likely cause of the problem. I used a filter on the browser source where the music was playing. The filter would crash if, after finishing the music, execute audio.src = ""; If this is not done, the filter works fine.


So you apply the filter on a browser source which is playing audio and when it's done it stops working? And what do you mean by execute audio.src = ""?


----------



## nk_nikolay (Nov 6, 2021)

Qufy said:


> So you apply the filter on a browser source which is playing audio and when it's done it stops working? And what do you mean by execute audio.src = ""?


I made a small mistake in the code. I added the code audio.src =" "; to the audio.onended event. Then the problem with the filter began to appear. The problem disappeared as soon as I removed this piece of code.


```
audio.src = data;
audio.play();

audio.onended = function() {
    /**
    -----
    **/
    audio.src = ""; // <-- mistake
};
```


----------



## Marugawa (Dec 5, 2021)

I've played around with the plugin for about a week, and it works great.

It would be really nice if it had more effects than just scaling, but I guess the name would have to change then, eh? hehe
More specifically, I wanted to maybe saturate/de-saturate or fade, based on sound. But yeah, it's not exactly within the scope of "Scale to Sound", so don't worry about it.

More on point though, I think it would be great if we could specify a "Maximum Threshold" as well. So that the source could stay at the "Minimum Size" until the "Minimum Threshold" (currently: Audio Threshold) and from the "Maximum Threshold" and up, it would just would stay at the "Maximum Size".


----------



## Qufy (Dec 7, 2021)

Marugawa said:


> I've played around with the plugin for about a week, and it works great.
> 
> It would be really nice if it had more effects than just scaling, but I guess the name would have to change then, eh? hehe
> More specifically, I wanted to maybe saturate/de-saturate or fade, based on sound. But yeah, it's not exactly within the scope of "Scale to Sound", so don't worry about it.
> ...


Exeldro's Move Transition plugin includes a filter called "Audio Move" that can change any property on a source reacting to sound, including filter properties.

As for the  "Maximum Threshold" that's a good idea that has been suggested before and probably should have been a thing in the first place


----------



## Marugawa (Dec 10, 2021)

*TLDR*: Your plugin is easier to work with, and I hope you get to improve it further. Thanks!

Yeah, I read through the reviews a little after posting, and spotted a similar recommendation from you in there. So I've aready been playing around with that as well.

To elaborate: I've been trying to set up a simple character animation, for a guy on a call. And I've managed to set it up using a combination of the two plugins. And I'm reasonably happy with the result, but the process was quite messy.

Overall, I think I could probably do without all the bells and whistles of "Audio Move". So if I had to set it up anew in 6 months time or so, I'd probably just go with your plugin.

I did realize another thing while I was playing around with them both during the week: You can't stack the filter. (i.e. Multiple StS filters on the same source) That would have been nice, but I'm guessing it's not that easy to do. Also, I could only just about make "Audio Move" do what I wanted, and it's quite hacky.

What I was trying to do was to have something only visible, between two points of volume. Maybe even re-show it again at a higher volume as well... But I'm feeling myself slipping into a harder and more complicated problem, just to avoid using some kind of vTuber application. So I will be content with what I have, and please feel free to completely disregard my suggestions.


----------



## Qufy (Dec 12, 2021)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 1.1.0



> Changes
> 
> Added an audio ceiling option (at what dB level should the filter scale before it reaches max size)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## leo_the_lawyer (Dec 20, 2021)

This plugin is amazing. Very simple but powerful! I recently began using OBS on an M1 Apple Silicon and have had to install the M1 specific plugins. Is there anyone that has an M1 build of this plugin? I would try building it myself but I don't have a clue on where to start.


----------



## no off switch (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey All

Any idea why my source ( png image file ) disappears when I select this plugin?


----------



## MrCardboard (Dec 27, 2021)

no off switch said:


> Hey All
> 
> Any idea why my source ( png image file ) disappears when I select this plugin?


Hi, did you try restarting OBS after selecting the png ?


----------



## EnzoCast (Jan 22, 2022)

There isn't a plugins folder on Mac, I created on and it still didn't work. I tried extracting it into 'plugin_config' and that didn't work either. Ideas on how to get this to work on Mac?


----------



## Qufy (Jan 23, 2022)

EnzoCast said:


> There isn't a plugins folder on Mac, I created on and it still didn't work. I tried extracting it into 'plugin_config' and that didn't work either. Ideas on how to get this to work on Mac?


I am not 100% sure but since the plugin is not signed, you need to disable some security measures on your Mac which isn't recommended. Search "Allow applications from unverified developers" or something like that, I don't have a Mac so I can't test anything.


----------



## Qufy (Jan 27, 2022)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 1.1.1



> Fixed a bug where deleting the source this filter gets audio data from did not destroy that source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Feb 1, 2022)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

Release 1.1.2



> Properly let audio sources being deleted be destroyed



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Chucky K (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey, great plugin Qufy!
If you would like, I have a few useful suggestions, you might like to consider.
Some may have been mentioned before.


Scale greater than 100% So the image can start at 100 and just get bigger.
Option for 'squash and stretch' scaling, this would be super cool
Scale from a custom origin point (eg bottom up)
Option to rotate to sound (origin point option)
I'm already using image to Sound, as you can see from the flappy lips of these characters, but I think Scale to Sound could bring a few more . animation tricks to ' animate' the stream/ videos.





Thanks again for your awesome innovation.


----------



## Qufy (Feb 7, 2022)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

1.2.0



> Added positional alignment options



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Qufy (Feb 7, 2022)

Chucky K said:


> Hey, great plugin Qufy!
> If you would like, I have a few useful suggestions, you might like to consider.
> Some may have been mentioned before.
> 
> ...


"Squash and stretch scaling" I assume means changing just the width or just the height, this is already a thing.
Custom origin points were just added.
If you want to change any other property of a source using audio levels, check out Exeldro's Move Transition plugin which includes an Audio Move filter.


----------



## KnallWalla (Feb 15, 2022)

Hello and thanks for the great tool/filter.

I had another idea.

Would it be possible to add a timmer that determines when the object can be minimized again?

I use this filter to display my webcam image when I speak. However, if you make a smallest pause, the image shrinks again. This is where the timer would come into play. For example, you could enter a second before it minimizes again.

With kind regards KnallWalla

Automatically translated from German.


----------



## DaveBassWindu (Feb 17, 2022)

Anyone with a mac figure out how to get this running?


----------



## DaveBassWindu (Feb 17, 2022)

Ok so update. I was able to get it properly installed. Unfortunately when I try to use it, it blacks out my screen and or picture that I want animated. Any advice?


----------



## Qufy (Feb 18, 2022)

DaveBassWindu said:


> Ok so update. I was able to get it properly installed. Unfortunately when I try to use it, it blacks out my screen and or picture that I want animated. Any advice?


Can you post a log file?


----------



## DaveBassWindu (Feb 20, 2022)

Qufy said:


> Can you post a log file?



Thank you for your help.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/nIV3SzQWqCYJ-GDi


----------



## Qufy (Feb 20, 2022)

DaveBassWindu said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/nIV3SzQWqCYJ-GDi


It says it's loading "obs-scale-to-sound.so" but in the newest versions it's called "scale-to-sound.so". Can you uninstall the version you have and install the newest one? Thanks


----------



## DaveBassWindu (Feb 20, 2022)

Qufy said:


> It says it's loading "obs-scale-to-sound.so" but in the newest versions it's called "scale-to-sound.so". Can you uninstall the version you have and install the newest one? Thanks


I just did and I am still having the same issue. Here is the new log file



			https://obsproject.com/logs/nnKkl2Z7DGLgj3yi


----------



## Qufy (Feb 21, 2022)

DaveBassWindu said:


> I just did and I am still having the same issue. Here is the new log file
> 
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/nnKkl2Z7DGLgj3yi


The directory should be like this
/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/scale-to-sound/bin/scale-to-sound.so
/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/scale-to-sound/data/default_move.effect
Have you installed it correctly?


----------



## DaveBassWindu (Feb 21, 2022)

Qufy said:


> The directory should be like this
> /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/scale-to-sound/bin/scale-to-sound.so
> /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/scale-to-sound/data/default_move.effect
> Have you installed it correctly?



I re-downloaded it and unzipped it to /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugin_config.

I don't have a plugins folder. Now its not even showing up in the filters section.


----------



## DaveBassWindu (Feb 21, 2022)

Nevermind!!  I fixed it!  Thank you so so so much for your help!!!!


----------



## Qufy (Feb 24, 2022)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

1.2.1



> Added a timeout to reset size when no audio data is received



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mjgallant (Mar 19, 2022)

Feature requests:
1. Bandpass filter so that only audio in a certain range is used to compute the scaling. This would be useful for “hearing” only the kick drum.
2. Control other properties besides scale, like opacity, hue, etc.


----------



## El_JeFenix (Mar 23, 2022)

Hey! saw your filter from Activater, I have an Elgato Wave 3 mic, when I try and add your filter, my webcam (Logitech Streamcam) doesn't show the image anymore, I don't know if its caused by the Wave 3, or if its something based off how I installed it?


----------



## Qufy (Mar 23, 2022)

mjgallant said:


> Feature requests:
> 1. Bandpass filter so that only audio in a certain range is used to compute the scaling. This would be useful for “hearing” only the kick drum.
> 2. Control other properties besides scale, like opacity, hue, etc.


1. You could duplicate an audio source and make it not output to your stream and add filters on that
2. You can control everything with sound using the "Audio Move" filter in Exeledro's Move Transition plugin


----------



## Qufy (Mar 23, 2022)

El_JeFenix said:


> Hey! saw your filter from Activater, I have an Elgato Wave 3 mic, when I try and add your filter, my webcam (Logitech Streamcam) doesn't show the image anymore, I don't know if its caused by the Wave 3, or if its something based off how I installed it?


Please post a log file


----------



## El_JeFenix (Mar 24, 2022)

Qufy said:


> Please post a log file





			https://obsproject.com/logs/tRTApgDsgNOxS7al


----------



## El_JeFenix (Mar 24, 2022)

I ended up just doing a fresh install, and I think I just didn't merge the folders correctly, but its working now!


----------



## Jec210 (Apr 13, 2022)

When I used Scale to Sound on my windows it works perfect, but on my Mac it doesnt work. when I add the filter to an image or whatever, its makes the image disappear. why is that ?


----------



## Qufy (Apr 14, 2022)

Jec210 said:


> When I used Scale to Sound on my windows it works perfect, but on my Mac it doesnt work. when I add the filter to an image or whatever, its makes the image disappear. why is that ?


Other Mac users have reported this and it was the result of an incorrect installation. Make sure you installed it correctly in /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins If the plugins directory doesn't exist, create it.

If you do have it installed correctly post a log file


----------



## kture (Apr 29, 2022)

I am having similar problems as others have had here. I apply the plugin to a jpeg/png source and the source disappears or goes entirely black. Can you help me? Such a dope plugin and it would give my podcast the pop that I am looking for, but I can cannot get scale to sound to work. Help someone? Even when I apply and restart, the sources are still rendered invisible.


----------



## Qufy (May 1, 2022)

kture said:


> I am having similar problems as others have had here. I apply the plugin to a jpeg/png source and the source disappears or goes entirely black. Can you help me? Such a dope plugin and it would give my podcast the pop that I am looking for, but I can cannot get scale to sound to work. Help someone? Even when I apply and restart, the sources are still rendered invisible.


Please post a log file


----------



## ultraTay (May 4, 2022)

this plugin is fantastic:) thank you for making it! I've come up with some really cool stuff using this!


----------



## kture (May 6, 2022)

Qufy said:


> Please post a log file


Hey friend, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Qufy (May 7, 2022)

kture said:


> Hey friend, do you have any suggestions?


In OBS select Help > Log Files > Upload last Log File. Copy the URL and paste it here.


----------



## KlutchPotato (Aug 5, 2022)

Really wanting this Plugin to work,  it seems super cool.   Installed this today,  it showed up in my list of filters but when I add it to my source the source becomes invisible.  I am running Windows 10 on a 64bit system.  I tried this on a separate machine with a fresh install of obs and had the same issue.   I posted this as a review as well I am sorry for that, I did this before discovering the discussion section.


----------



## Bishopboas (Aug 25, 2022)

Qufy said:


> Qufy submitted a new resource:
> 
> Scale To Sound - Filter to make a source scale reactively to the sound of any audio source
> 
> ...


Having an issue after downloading and putting in the OBS folder. It's showing up in OBS and can add it as a filter but when I do the image disappears and when adding an audio source it doesn't work at all. Any ideas?


----------



## Qufy (Aug 26, 2022)

Bishopboas said:


> Having an issue after downloading and putting in the OBS folder. It's showing up in OBS and can add it as a filter but when I do the image disappears and when adding an audio source it doesn't work at all. Any ideas?


Open OBS and reproduce the issue (add the filter to a source). Then go to "Help" at the top of OBS's main window -> Log Files -> Upload current log file. Click the button to copy the URL and paste it in a reply here


----------



## Bishopboas (Sep 9, 2022)

Qufy said:


> Open OBS and reproduce the issue (add the filter to a source). Then go to "Help" at the top of OBS's main window -> Log Files -> Upload current log file. Click the button to copy the URL and paste it in a reply here


Here's the link to the log file and thank you for the help. https://obsproject.com/logs/I8zhOW0fo7-UaGMR


----------



## NinjaKnights (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi there, Sorry to bother you. I really enjoy your plugin its a big part of our stream we use it quite creativly with me and my sons Gaming channel. Unfortunatly for some reason the plugin stopped working with Version 28.01  and its drving me crazy:) when we add the filter to any image or animation the source file just dissapears and doesn't react to any sound:( Im hoping I can revert back to version 27, What I find odd is that the plugin worked for awhile with version 28. However my scenes soem how got corrupt and was running my CPU high I dont know what was cauing it so I decided to rebuild me scenes which I tend to do from time to time, however when I tried to implement the plugin using the filter all souce files dissapear:(


----------



## Qufy (Sep 16, 2022)

Qufy updated Scale To Sound with a new update entry:

1.2.2



> Improved performance and effect loading failure handling a bit



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## iDecided (Oct 2, 2022)

I know that the tin says "Scale" to sound, but I've been searching for a "Make Transparent" to sound plugin for a long time and would kill if it were as easy as this one.


----------



## Qufy (Oct 3, 2022)

iDecided said:


> I know that the tin says "Scale" to sound, but I've been searching for a "Make Transparent" to sound plugin for a long time and would kill if it were as easy as this one.


This https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/move-transition.913/ includes an "Audio Move" filter that you apply on audio sources and can make any other source/filter property change based on sound levels. Apply a "Color Correction" filter to the source you want to make transparent and you can achieve what you want


----------



## mickymartin1542 (Oct 4, 2022)

*OBS* (Open Broadcaster Software) is free and open-source software reliable for Windows, Linux, and macOS 10.13+. With countless features like real video/audio capture, mixer, custom transitions, easy-to-use configurations, pre-source filters, VST plug-in support, noise suppression, and a lot more, you can accomplish audio ducking in OBS by adding a sidechain/ducking compression filter. Thus, perform OBS audio ducking in a clean manner by lowering the audio automatically once OBS detects audio on the other audio source.

Does this magic of OBS audio ducking seem new to you? It will not be anymore as the below step-by-step manual will guide you through the process.

*Step 1: Add video files*

Launch the OBS software on your system, and import the files into the workspace with the "File" menu. If you need to add voiceover from your microphone, you can click the "Start Recording" option under the main interface's control section.

If the video plays on VLC in the background, it will appear on the mixer column.

*Step 2: Choose filter and compressor*

On the *Settings* icon next to the streaming video, click on it, and choose the “Filters” option from the drop-down.

You will reach the pop-up of the "Filters for Desktop Audio" whereby clicking on the "+" icon, choose the compressor option.

On the space bar, enter a name for the filter. For example, for *ducking music*, specify as "ducking," and press "OK."

*Step 3: Change the parameters*

You can now specify the values of the ratio, threshold, attack, release, output gain, and the ducking source, for example, “Mic” for microphone voiceover addition.

It's complete. Yes, OBS audio ducking is over. Now you can check the video and alter the parameters if required after a preview.See me


----------



## BlackPaperWings (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm having issues with the plugin. I deleted the old file and downloaded the new file. I also followed the installation steps for the new version. However, s2s is not popping up as an option in my OBS. I do have the latest version of OBS (atm is 28.1.2.) and all other plugins I've added work as well. I'm on MacOS. I never had issues when I was using OBS ver. 27. I'm trying to add s2s to an image source.


----------



## Kib (Dec 10, 2022)

Two filters are stopped working at the same time. Now object dissapears.


----------



## flashyandy (Dec 14, 2022)

I have correctly installed the s2s plugin (M1 Mac) but it is not showing up as a choice in OBS. I WAS able to use it before, but then I reinstalled OBS using the Mac Universal installer. I deleted the s2s folder and re-installed. Now I cannot see it. Any help? Log file attached.


----------



## FonixStudios (Jan 4, 2023)

Could you add the ability to use an equalizer? I want to make the filter only focus on the bass of my music and not move when its any other sound but the bass.


----------



## Marugawa (Monday at 6:17 PM)

FonixStudios said:


> Could you add the ability to use an equalizer? I want to make the filter only focus on the bass of my music and not move when its any other sound but the bass.



This might be a neat idea, but couldn't you duplicate your audio source and apply the equalizer to the copy, and just not include that audio source in any of the audio tracks?


----------

